
Mozilla Will Stop Developing and Selling Firefox OS Smartphones - djug
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/08/mozilla-will-stop-developing-and-selling-firefox-os-smartphones/?ncid=rss
======
baldfat
That was really faster then I thought. It was just bearly in the introduction
stage before pulling the plug.

Might Ubuntu Phone and others see the same fate? I really REALLY wanted Nokia
to really given us a good Linux phone but those days were over due to poor
management.

------
HobbyCollector
Mozilla made a smartphone?

~~~
djug
yep [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/os/devices/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/os/devices/)

~~~
HobbyCollector
it was meant as a bit of a joke but honestly I was unaware of the existence of
Mozilla phones

